# Sublimatable Pet Urns



## puppylove7 (Dec 1, 2012)

Can any one help me to source blank pet urns in the UK? I would prefer ceramic ones with removeable lids that are sublimatable but at this point I would consider anything. I have seen aluminium ones for sale as a completed item so I know they are out there somewhere.
I've exhausted my list of suppliers so if anyone knows where I can get them from, I would be eternally grateful.


----------



## bratdawg (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm not sure about the UK, but the only ones I'm aware of for sublimation accept either ceramic tiles or hardboard inserts. That's not to say they're not available somewhere though. If you have no luck, feel free to send me a PM and let me know exactly what you're looking for and I'll be happy to help if I can.

Steve


----------



## puppylove7 (Dec 1, 2012)

This is the sort of thing I'm looking for.

Personnalised Pet Memorial Urn for your Dog or Cat | eBay


----------



## bratdawg (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks for the pictures. Although I'm not familiar with those particular urns, I do have a few places I can check. If I'm able to come up with anything, I will certainly send you a message or email.

Unfortunately though, they may have to come from the states but let me see what I can find. Thanks again.

Steve


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

puppylove7 said:


> This is the sort of thing I'm looking for.
> 
> Personnalised Pet Memorial Urn for your Dog or Cat | eBay


By all appearances, this looks like a sticker stuck to the top of a regular urn. And not done very well. Whatever it is on the top isn't at all centered.

Going on this, you might find some coated aluminum blanks that are already in the shape and size you can use for ready-made urns. Sub to the aluminum, then use a good glue to attach it. Or Sublidecal or other opaque white polyester sheet will work. These can be cut to shape on a plotter/cutter.


----------



## puppylove7 (Dec 1, 2012)

GordonM said:


> By all appearances, this looks like a sticker stuck to the top of a regular urn. And not done very well. Whatever it is on the top isn't at all centered.
> 
> I was wondering about that Gordon, but as they sublimate mugs etc I assumed this must be too, as it said it had a white coated surface. If I'm wrong them I'm looking for something that doesn't exist.
> In that case I would be happy to find any pet urns in the UK that I can sublimate.
> ...


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

if you look at the main photo (mouse over to zoom in) you can see at about the 4 o'clock position that the sticker or whatever is damaged on the edge. So whatever method they used it's something they stuck on afterward.

If it's your basic white flat jar top, you could find a similar urn and spray it for sublimation. Digi-Coat offers a single-part spray that shouldn't be too expensive for the small area you're doing. They're UK based, I believe. You could also use hard surfaces transfer if you have a color laser printer.


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

Use digicoat. Long process but allows you to sublimate to a heck of a lot more things.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

GordonM said:


> By all appearances, this looks like a sticker stuck to the top of a regular urn. And not done very well. Whatever it is on the top isn't at all centered.
> 
> Going on this, you might find some coated aluminum blanks that are already in the shape and size you can use for ready-made urns. Sub to the aluminum, then use a good glue to attach it. Or Sublidecal or other opaque white polyester sheet will work. These can be cut to shape on a plotter/cutter.


 I kind of agree! To me it looks like a plastic disk that has been sublimated on. If you zoom in you can see the surface is not flat and has imperfections. If you can find the urns and then just locate the flat plastic or ceramic piece for the top, it is most likely glued in place.


----------



## puppylove7 (Dec 1, 2012)

I will go and check out this digi-coat. Cheers guys.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

I know this is old, but did anyone ever come up with a supplier for the pet urns (USA) I found one place that is paramount but was wondering if there are any other places that sell the sublimated ones. Thank you


----------



## bratdawg (Jul 17, 2012)

martinwoods said:


> I know this is old, but did anyone ever come up with a supplier for the pet urns (USA) I found one place that is paramount but was wondering if there are any other places that sell the sublimated ones. Thank you



Just to clarify, those urns are for sublimation, and come with the oval hardboard insert.

For those familiar with the old Motif Keepsake tile boxes, they are the same with the high lacquer piano finish. Thanks.

Steve


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Anyone know how these are done?


----------



## 456paul (Jan 12, 2021)




----------

